# Looking for paper cake pans



## stacland (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm looking for a source for paper cake and loaf pans. Any ideas?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Try qualitapaper.com
Hope thats what you're looking for.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have loaves, single tart and large tart.
What were you looking for and how many?


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

novacart.com has them too- although the prices are better at qualita


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Another source is surlatable.com or, by phone, 800-243-0852. I've never bought paper pans though, so don't know how competitive their prices are. Hope this helps.


----------

